
Sorry, Tesla: The world’s fastest electric car is made in Croatia? - velcro
http://mashable.com/2016/02/24/worlds-fastest-electric-car/
======
DyslexicAtheist
Any Croatioans here?

I heard Mate Rimac (the kid) got seed money for the business from his dad who
was a local mobster. It was a huge controversy and apparently all over the
local press when it happened.

Somebody have more news on this?

~~~
frb
I didn't know about it, quick googling shows that his dad is not a mobster. He
was however arrested and charged in a high scale corruption case and fraud [1]
five years back and was also charged with tax fraud in Germany before that.
Since then he was released on bail and in 2014 sentenced to three years an ten
months of prison [2].

Mate said in an interview that is planning to return the loan he received from
his dad [3]. Also that should not impair Mate's achievements.

[1] [http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/ivan-rimac-opet-na-
sudu-...](http://www.vecernji.hr/crna-kronika/ivan-rimac-opet-na-sudu-
zamaglili-333-mil-kuna-tvrtke-slavonija-di-318377) [2]
[http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/afera-sibinj-svi-
proglaseni-...](http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/afera-sibinj-svi-proglaseni-
krivima-kruljac-dobio-godinu-i-pol-dana-zatvora-930061) [3]
[http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/mate-rimac-posudeni-
novac-...](http://www.vecernji.hr/automobili/mate-rimac-posudeni-novac-vracam-
ocevoj-tvrtki-s-kamatama-niti-kunu-nisam-dobio-na-poklon-995095)

------
_benedict
Does it really count as "production" if you build only eight?

